# blood test results



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I need help in figuring these out! I did clomid 50 mg days 5-9 this cycle.

E2- 

Cd#3: 260 nmol/L (71 pg/ml USA)          Cd#10: 504 nmol/L (137 pg/ml USA)



LH-

Cd#3: 10              cd#10: 17.6


FSH-

cd#3: 5.2                Cd#10 : 6.3





Any ideas on what this tells me?  I know the ratios show pcos, and that the cd#3 fsh was execellent.

Should my FSH have risen lots by then?

Has my e2 risen enough?

Does any of this imply that I might O this cy, and if so, when?

thanks in advance


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your post on the Ask a nurse board....

Sorry can't really help you anymore than you already know ie if LH higher than FSH then can indicate PCOS & that your FSH level indicates a very good ovarian reserve.

Unfortunately none of these blood tests can indicate whether you are likely to ovulate or not. The only way this can be determined is by having follicle tracking scans before ovulation to see how many mature follicles you have & consultant can give an idea of when to expect ovulation, followed by a progesterone level blood test taken 7 days past ovulation to confirm ovulation took place.

Are you having follicle tracking scans and/or progesterone blood tests ?

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I know they look for an oestrogen (E2) level of about 600 per mature follicle but that does not mean an egg is inside the follicle - only a progesterone test 7 days after ovulation will confirm that.


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I dont get tracking scans, but I do have day 21 progs done, and none have shown O (even though my chart and af dates say I did O)

I had another draw for lh fsh and e2 yesterday (cd#17) so hopefully that will give better results.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Unfortunately AF dates & lengths can't indicate ovulation took place.

Also, although temp charting should usually indicate ovulation by a temperature dip just before ovulation & then a temp rise one or two days afterwards (which should remain high until AF), sometimes it may not be strong enough ovulation...they like your progesterone level to be over 30 (some ladies are told over 40) to indicate ovulation took place. Also, a progesterone level blood test needs to be done 7 days past ovulation so a cd21 test is only good if you have a regular 28 day cycle...eg if you ovulate on cd17 then you would need to have prog test done on cd24...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------

